# im new here



## james guyton (Oct 13, 2012)

*i do not know what kind of cat i have*

If you could tell me what kind of cat like breed this is thank you.


----------



## james guyton (Oct 13, 2012)

hi i love cats and have 1 named tic tac and i love her very much but i dont know what kind she is i have posted a picture of her.:blackcat


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

http://www.catforum.com/forum/39-breeding/81347-what-breed-your-cat.html


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

He/She is most likely a Domestic Short hair (DSH).


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## james guyton (Oct 13, 2012)

well i dont know if you can tell from these pictures.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Weve called them cow cats! Very cute kitty you have! Its a pure bred alley cat!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was going to say DSH but I see it's already been said :-D


----------



## james guyton (Oct 13, 2012)

so its a alley cat or a domestic short haired


----------



## james guyton (Oct 13, 2012)

which one alley cat or domestic short haired


----------



## james guyton (Oct 13, 2012)

which one is it a alley cat or a domestic short haired


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well I'd go with domestic short hair... that's probably what a vet would classify him/her as.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

basically what everyone is getting at is that without papers proving the last few generations of parents and genetics, you have a "mutt" on your hands. You'll see them referred to as moggies, mixed, or DSH/DLH depending on fur length (Domestic Shorthair or Domestic Longhair). There's really no way to tell the actual "breed" from looks for most cats with an unknown background.


----------



## midgiepooh (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, its going to be referred to as a DSH. I've never had or known a kitty to be otherwise - but then again, I've never met one with papers.

However, when I'm all alone in the house, I like to look at my 5 y.o. female who is all grey and very lean, stick my pinky up in the air and exclaim, "I have a Russian Blue!"

But that's just my own vanity. At the vet, she's a DSH.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The great part of having a mixed breed is that genetically they are superior to a lot of "pure breds" since they have a variety in their linage. You have an extemely well marked beautiful cat which will bring you years of happiness and companionship!


----------



## james guyton (Oct 13, 2012)

okay thank you for helping me know more about the classification.


----------



## james guyton (Oct 13, 2012)

also i was wanting to know is there an age limit here


----------

